

Bitcoin $645? Yeah, That’s Totally Reasonable - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/18/bitcoin-645-yeah-thats-totally-reasonable/

======
raws
How about 870CAD right now according to btc china (biggest exchange out there)
and google's rates?

